# Where can I get Aquari-sol??



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been an Aquari-sol user since I started betta keeping and have no idea where I bought my 16oz bottle.
I've had great results with the medication and don't want to stop using it with my water changes.
I've been searching for about 2 weeks online for it and I cannot find the 16oz bottle anywhere. 
Anyone know where I can find it?
I still have about 6oz left which will last for a while but I don't want to run out.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

that stuff is kinda hard to find .. i'd contact karen =) .. she recommended it to us too .. and i think she buys it in bulk .. and could probably sell u some


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks! Saw it on ebay but not the brand/size I'm looking for.


----------

